# Corsair Carbide Air 540



## Darksaber (Jul 1, 2013)

The Corsair Carbide Air 540 is the company's first cube chassis; it aims to offer the perfect base for a compact water-cooling system. Don't be fooled by the name as it can swallow up to two 280 mm radiators without issue. While everything looks great on paper, we check to see how it stacks up against the competition.

*Show full review*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2013)

That is quite the case. I have to say though that vertical loading discs are a huge pain. Sometimes they fall out and then jam up the disc tray. A better choice would to use one of those slot loaders instead.

also, a windowless version for us older guys would be pretty epic.


----------



## Frick (Jul 1, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> also, a windowless version for us older guys would be pretty epic.



Hey I have ALWAYS hated windows on cases.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2013)

If I could actually be bothered to switch cases and redo all my water tubing, I'd totally get one of these, because of the awesome mounting options and amazing cable management. If a case is going to have a window it needs to fill the whole panel, otherwise they're just plain irritating, this hits the nail on the head.


----------



## Solidstate89 (Jul 1, 2013)

Frick said:


> Hey I have ALWAYS hated windows on cases.



Same, this case would damn near perfect for the price if it weren't for that window. At the very least, I wish Corsair would offer the ability to purchase a solid door. Like back when they released the 700D immediately after the 800D and sold the solid door of the 700D so 800D owners could buy it and replace the window.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow £116 from scan and £168 from ebuyer, wtf ebuyer

Nice case, I don't mind vertical drives either really.


----------



## jihadjoe (Jul 1, 2013)

I think it'd look great turned on its side. Just like the old cases of yore, but with a spiffy window on top looking in on the components.


----------



## Ed_1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Can you really use a vertical optical drive like that w/o problems . I didn't know you can mount them vertical.
Does manufactures say it is ok, seems would add a lot of problems with damaging disk or even long term use of drive .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ed_1 said:


> Can you really use a vertical optical drive like that w/o problems . I didn't know you can mount them vertical.
> Does manufactures say it is ok, seems would add a lot of problems with damaging disk or even long term use of drive .



Its fine, look at the xbox, and ps3.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2013)

tigger said:


> Wow £116 from scan and £168 from ebuyer, wtf ebuyer
> 
> Nice case, I don't mind vertical drives either really.



Odd, usually its the other way around... I'll bet OCUK will sell it for £200 

I like the idea of running it on its side though.


----------



## Ed_1 (Jul 1, 2013)

tigger said:


> Its fine, look at the xbox, and ps3.


Thanks, I guess you can guess I don't have either .
great it is not a issue .


----------



## Major_A (Jul 1, 2013)

If I had the room to store the case I'd buy it.  As of right now my mid tower sits under the desk and there isn't much room with it.


----------



## Rowsol (Jul 1, 2013)

Seems like a lot of wasted space on the psu side of the case.  Could've fit a lot more drives back there.  I like the window a lot.  Usually the drive bays are showing through windows.


----------



## Vario (Jul 2, 2013)

I like the design. Kind of like a sideways Coolermaster XB.


----------



## nodata (Jul 10, 2013)

Frick said:


> Hey I have ALWAYS hated windows on cases.



Same here


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2013)

I like it, but wish it was a little bit more designed for water cooling.


----------

